# Esb Recipe



## NeilArge (6/10/08)

G'day folks

Just wanted some feedback on this ESB that I am planning. It's based loosely on Fullers' ESB:
3.5kg Maris Otter
.45 kg crystal 80L
.20kg wheat malt
35g Target @ 9% AAU 60 mins.
25g Challenger @ 7.9% AAU 15 mins.
20g Northdown 6.9% AAU 5 mins.
.20 kg molasses (not sure whether this will make it too 'Old Peculier' like but I think I need some base sugar in here)
London Ale III yeast (Wyeast 1318).

37.6 IBUs 26.7 EBC

The yeast is probably not ideal but I picked this one up half price earlier this year at a HBS clear-out sale and want to try it out. I'm not sure whether the molasses is right here, either, but I think I need some invert or similar sugar. Also, is the hopping schedule about right?
I'd be interested in your views....

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Tony (6/10/08)

Hi ToG

Go with your gut and drop the molasses

Try putting 10% flaked maize into you ESB.... this is something a lot of english beers have and will thin the body a bit. If no real need for sugars if you do this.

A bit more info on the brew volume, OG ect would help us help you if you know what i mean.

Do you use promash? It will knock up a report for you with all the info we need to scrutinise the beers ballance to get it as close to style for you as possible.

But on a quick look the recipe looks great. Some maize replacing some of the MO would smooth and lighten the body of the beer and help give that swwetness that this beer has

cheers


----------



## Daniel.lear (6/10/08)

TunofGrunt said:


> 3.5kg Maris Otter
> .45 kg crystal 80L
> .20kg wheat malt
> 35g Target @ 9% AAU 60 mins.
> ...



ToG,

I made a few ESB's very smilar to this a couple of months ago. The first used table sugar and was a great success. For the next two i used 900g of popcorn in the mash as i could'nt get hold of any flaked maize as Tony mentioned. The first of these was either aflicted by DMS or poor mash (only my 3rd AG), as there was waay too much corn flavour, the other was pretty good, just some clarity issues and not quite enough conversion of the corn. 

So if it were me id use plain sugar or play with flaked maize as Tony said.

Leary


----------



## NeilArge (6/10/08)

Leary said:


> ToG,
> 
> I made a few ESB's very smilar to this a couple of months ago. The first used table sugar and was a great success. For the next two i used 900g of popcorn in the mash as i could'nt get hold of any flaked maize as Tony mentioned. The first of these was either aflicted by DMS or poor mash (only my 3rd AG), as there was waay too much corn flavour, the other was pretty good, just some clarity issues and not quite enough conversion of the corn.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony and Leary

I'll look into the flaked maize. I think I read on another homebrew site that that was a good adjunct to use. I'll drop the molasses. I use BeerSmith and here are some of the vital statistics thus far:
_New England's Pride_ _Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)_​ <h3 style="margin-top: 0px; margin-bottom: 1px;"> </h3> *Type*_*:*_ All Grain

*Date*_*:*_ 04/08/2008 *Batch Size:* 21.00 L

*Brewer:* Neil *Boil Size*_*:*_ 24.04 L *Asst Brewer:* *Boil Time:* 60 min *Equipment:* My Equipment *Taste Rating(out of 50):* 35.0 *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 70.00 *Taste Notes:* *Ingredients*​ Amount Item Type % or IBU 3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 80.46 % 0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 10.34 % 0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.60 % 35.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 37.6 IBU 25.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 20.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 0.20 kg Molasses (157.6 EBC) Sugar 4.60 % 1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) Yeast-Ale​ *Beer Profile*​ *Est Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG

*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.010 SG _*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.012 SG *Measured Final Gravity:* 1.005 SG *Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 4.45 % _*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 0.65 % _*Bitterness:*_ 37.6 IBU *Calories*_*:*_ 90 cal/l _*Est Color:*_ 26.7 EBC *Color:* Color  *Mash Profile*​ *Mash Name:* Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge *Total Grain Weight:* 4.15 kg *Sparge Water:* 17.37 L *Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C *Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C *TunTemperature:* 22.2 C *Adjust Temp for Equipment:* TRUE *Mash PH:* 5.4 PH *Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge* Step Time Name Description Step Temp 60 min Mash In Add 10.82 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C​ 












Thanks for the feedback thus far - much appreciated.​TOG​


----------



## Screwtop (6/10/08)

TunofGrunt said:


> G'day folks
> 
> Just wanted some feedback on this ESB that I am planning. It's based loosely on Fullers' ESB:
> 3.5kg Maris Otter
> ...




Looks the goods to me ToG, go on use the molasses, been busting to try it in an ESB myself for a while in place of Lyles Syrup. Ask 10 brewers, get 20 points of view, my 2c worth dry hop in the keg for a couple of weeks with EKG or Bramling Cross or even Styrian Goldings my fav.

Screwy


----------



## drsmurto (7/10/08)

Screwtop said:


> Looks the goods to me ToG, go on use the molasses, been busting to try it in an ESB myself for a while in place of Lyles Syrup. Ask 10 brewers, get 20 points of view, my 2c worth dry hop in the keg for a couple of weeks with EKG or Bramling Cross or even *Styrian Goldings* my fav.
> 
> Screwy



+1

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk:


----------



## koongara (7/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> +1
> 
> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk:




What no East Kent Goldings?

I'm currently drinking an ESB I did a few weeks ago, I used the Jamil Z recipe from his podcast on the brewing network. A well ballanced beer, worth a go.


----------



## rclemmett (7/10/08)

+1 on the molasses, just not 200g though. I'd keep it under 100g.


----------



## buttersd70 (7/10/08)

Screwtop said:


> ....... EKG or Bramling Cross or even Styrian Goldings my fav.



I've said it before, and I'll say it again.....if I could work out how to melt styrian goldings on a spoon, I'd shoot it up.


----------



## reviled (7/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.....if I could work out how to melt styrian goldings on a spoon, I'd shoot it up.



Im sure its possible :unsure: Perhaps not advisable tho


----------



## koongara (7/10/08)

friends dont let friends do hops


----------



## NeilArge (7/10/08)

Dazzla said:


> What no East Kent Goldings?
> 
> I'm currently drinking an ESB I did a few weeks ago, I used the Jamil Z recipe from his podcast on the brewing network. A well ballanced beer, worth a go.



Well, while EKG is the standard hop for English style ales, Fullers ESB doesn't appear to have any of it. Their own webpage and all clones I have seen refer to the holy trinity (Jaysus, there I go with the biblical stuff again!) of Target, Challenger and Northdown. Getting the quantities and timing right is the knack I guess. So, I'm not sure whether I'll try a dry hopping of one these three or go with Styrian Goldings, or leave that last option to the next attempt. So many possible combinations, so little time :icon_cheers: .

Cheers

ToG


----------



## buttersd70 (7/10/08)

TunofGrunt said:


> So many possible combinations, so little time :icon_cheers: .



Too true....
As much as I love EKG (and I do keep going back to EKG, like a loyal friend), there are a lot of great English beers that don't use it, and a lot of hop varieties that work great together, without EKG.


----------



## Korev (18/10/08)

From my recent brewery tour at Fullers they Dry hop with EKG

Korev


----------

